# Critique My Doe!



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

What do you think of my doe? She is a 3 year old Alpine doe. Her udder has 12 hours of fill. She gave 5.7 pounds. I expect to get at least 7.5 pounds a milking soon.
To me, she is good except she toes out a bit in the back, has a bit steep rump, she could have a little better brisket, and she doesn't have very dairy skin.









This one shows her udder a bit more.









A terrible picture of her udder. It looks like she could have a little bit better attachments.









And although you can't see it in the picture, She has a little pocket in her fore udder.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like her. :thumb:

Decent topline...would like to see a more uphill stance overall.
Rear legs are a bit posty...not too bad though.
Brisket looks nice.
Rump is a bit steep.
Looks to toe out a bit in the front? and rear?
Neck looks nice and long.
Would like to see sharper withers.
Depth of body looks good from the photos.
I'd like to see more height and width through the escutcheon and have that udder brought up.
Udder attachments could be nicer.
Teats are well placed, shape and size looks pretty good.
MSL looks good...would love to see her udder shaved though.
Can't see the fore udder blending, but it is dropped down...and again the height on the udder would improve that.
And the capacity looks pretty good. 

Overall she looks like a nice doe...biggest complaint would be that rear udder height and width through the escutcheon...i've seen far worse, but that is something i'd really work on when breeding her is improving in that area and also flattening out that rump will help also so the udder isn't tilted forward so much. But you've got a nice doe there.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with everything Kylee said. When breeding her, I'd look for a buck with an uphill stance, less steep of a rump, and good udder attachments in his background. You'd get a BEAUTIFUL doe out of her if you can find the right buck. 

She also looks like she carries her stomach a bit low, but I think thats the black belly playing with my eyes. She's a beautiful doe though, perfect for a breeding program and milking. What's her name?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> I agree with everything Kylee said. When breeding her, I'd look for a buck with an uphill stance, less steep of a rump, and good udder attachments in his background. You'd get a BEAUTIFUL doe out of her if you can find the right buck.
> 
> She also looks like she carries her stomach a bit low, but I think thats the black belly playing with my eyes. She's a beautiful doe though, perfect for a breeding program and milking. What's her name?


Yep my buck's got good attachments in his background, flat rump, although I don't think he has uphill stance. She does carry her belly a bit low but she didn't used to so I think it is due to her kidding only a week ago. Her name is Dream Dust YBZ Altheda.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

And Kylee, I'll shave her if you tell me how.  Do you use electric clippers first? Does her udder have to be wet to use the non-electirc razor like people do? Do you go with the grain? Use shaving cream? And I'm geussing all this is on a full udder? Sorry for so many questions. I'm still learning.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

@rosti sometimes bathing the doe beforehand is nicebecause you get the dirt out, but I always shave mine dry. Go AGAINST the grain. The shave always looks better after a few days so you can shave the body one day, the udder another day, and then take the picture.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Rosti: I use regular electric clippers with a 50 blade for udders...that gets it very very short. Go against the grain and yep...fill the udder before doing so. :thumb:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Here are some udder pictures. I also took some pictures of my buck. I was disapointed. He has a steep rump also.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good clip job!

What I see with her udder: Very nice teats, placement is good, medial is good too... she could use improvement with a wider area of rear attachment and height.

The rumps aren't that bad....both are long and I've seen much steeper on other goats.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

The udder or the buck is clipped good? Thank you though.  Is it hard to do AI? If you buy an AI kit, does it tell you how it's done? I had a terrible time finding this buck, and it isn't likely I'll find another. I'd love to get some "boy juice" from a Redwood Hill buck beings it will be forever before I get the money to buy a goat from them.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Your buck has a good rump. I was told by my appraiser last year that bucks typically have "buck rumps" and they usually aren't very level. She said it was better to see how he looked as a kid and to see how his doe kids compare to their dams. She also said a bucks rumps is stepper when in rut than when he isn't. You do want some slope to the rump and with him just standing normal it looks pretty good. If his back was pinched down he would probably be almost level. The clip job on the buck is very nice, I would clip his chin a little bit farther to the long hair, the short hair with the long hair makes it look like you missed a spot.

I think your doe could be longer, more uphill and I would like to see her teats point more straight down towards the ground instead of forward. Other wise it looks like she has excellent capacity a good rear and good fore udder, although it could be a little smoother. She could use a better medial with more definition between halves and better lateral attachments, but otherwise not bad. Her rump is a little steep, but not so bad that I would be worrying about it rumps can always be fixed in her kids by picking a buck with good rumps behind him and on his kids. The low belly is a good thing, shows she has plenty of depth and space for a large rumen (more feed can be taken in) and space for mulitple kids. Overall she is a very nice doe and a good start to breed up and improve on. Her udder clip looks very nice. If this was your first time you did an excellent job.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I think she is a very nice doe. I agree with most of the things posted, but I think they are pretty nit-picky. She is a great foundation doe. I would like to see her be longer in the spine, but that is my only major complaint. All the things posted can be corrected using the right buck, and it shouldn't take very many breedings to see results in the kids. Also, is she American Alpine or French? French goats seem to have a tendancy to toe out a bit more than american alpines.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

One more thing, try letting her udder completely fill, then take a photo. I can see the "sagginess" of the udder and fix it in my mind, but a lot of people can't. That might change some other people's opinions as well.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

She's American Alpine. How long does it take for her udder to fill all the way? It does look better when it is filled more. Because the kids are on her during the day, she sometimes already has a bit of milk in her when I take the kids away. As a result, she gives more some mornings.


----------

